

Ask HN: After school learning? - tertius

Been in school for a while, done now, getting my degree soon. I've been pushed into using things that I don't like (java) and studying without coding (Information Systems).<p>I'm teaching myself django and python.  Want to head into full web-app dev.<p>What other things/tools do I need to throw myself into?
======
morphle2
Smalltalk and Lisp

